

While BP pays $10bn dividends, images of the oil slick's effect on wildlife - SandB0x
http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/06/caught_in_the_oil.html

======
angrycoder
That makes me want to cry and vomit at the same time. No amount of money is
going to fix that. And its just the start.

------
iag
ouch

